# Help i broke somthing



## spoungebobca (Oct 28, 2006)

I just bought a co2 tank with all the good stuff.
While i was putting it together for the first time.I put the regulator on and crushed the little brass seal inside the regulator. It is a little brass seal the you screw in with an allen key. What is it called and where can i find a new one. 



Than you


----------



## RazorDX (Nov 7, 2006)

Depending on where you got it, you can return it for an exchange. If they won't allow that, try contacting the manufacturer for a replacement part. Your instruction manual will usually have a diagram of all of the replacement part numbers.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

could try a welding/cutting torch store


----------



## Daeorn (Dec 13, 2006)

I beleive thats the burst disk unless I'm totally mistaken. My other hobby is paintball, where Co2 tanks are the norm for use. 

May I ask what the tank was for (ignorant when applied to fish tanks) and the size?


----------

